# we're eagles in the sky , take flight !



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

jsyk... you don't have to read ALL of this. 
it's probably annoying. xD 
THIS. IS. ME.








_ten million colors but you say that there's not enough. 
look up, are you listening? hands up, are you watching me intently? 
do what i want, do what i say, look the same, act the same way. _

THE KEYS ON A KEYBOARD ARE BLACK AND WHITE,
BUT THEY SOUND LIKE A MILLION DIFFERENT COLOURS
IN YOUR MIND !​
ME, MYSELF, AND I !
I'm Kristen aka Krisco and I'm fifteen years old. 
I like bubble gum wrappers that have jokes or tattoos on the back or 
inside of them; the tattoos generally only last a minute and a half and
the jokes may be lame, but I still get the feeling of wanting to go crash 
through one of my friends doors and tell them ALL about this joke 
I just read. Whenever I go into a resturant and they give my younger 
cousins' kiddie menu's I always wanna ask for one myself. Hey, 
drawing and tic-tac-toe is epic! 

I will dance when there's no music. Mike and Ike is my favourite 
candy ever. I like the cherry pieces the best. I want to dance in 
the rain with my friends one day and then sing "Dancing In the Rain" 
with them all. I also want to go cartsurfing with some of my friends,
but I'm afraid their cart will ram into mine and then BAM!
I'm gonna hit a wall. D: 
​
MUSIC IS MY BOYFRIEND !

Paramore, Hey Monday, Cobra Starship, Fall Out Boy, Panic (!) At The Disco, 
Andrew Bird, Adele, Lily Allen, Justice, My American Heart, The Ready Set, 
Amy Can Flyy, Let's Get it, Anastasia Music, Snow Patrol, Keane, MGMT, 
CSS, The All-American Rejects (Specifically their older stuff), Maroon 5, 
The Fray, Three Days Grace, Mae, Blue October, Hawk Nelson (Zero), 
Stars (The Night Starts Here), Simple Plan, Blink 182, The Sound, 
Imogen Heaps, Wicked Soundtrack, Sweeney Todd Soundtrack, 
Juno Soundtrack, All Time Low, Hellogoodbye, Owl City, Andberline, 
We the Kings, Drake Bell, Cold War Kids, Forever the Sickest Kids, 
Mark Ronson (Stop Me), Evanescene, Coldplay, Ana Johnson, 
Breathe Caroline, The Metric Droid, and many more bands that 
I can't think of right now. 

I live for music. 
I live in song. 
<3​
I SAW THE LAST TEN SECONDS OF LIFE !

Ten things about me:
- When I was in the Third grade and had to learn about Abraham Lincoln I used to have 
nightmares about him getting shot and to this day I am still deathly afraid of him. 
- I have a very good long-term memory. Like, my first memory is from when I was two years old. 
However, if you ask me what I had for lunch two days ago I probably couldn't tell you. 
- I tried to become a Vegetarian once. I failed. 
- I love Philosophy and Mythology. Those two things don't usually go hand-in-hand, but eh. 
- I probably listen to music fourteen or fifteen hours out of the day. 
- I am addicted to writing. Especially lyrics. 
- I'm an INFP. 
- I have a multitude of medical problems, but I try to take it in stride. 
- I'm me. Yes? No? 
​
STEALING ISN'T FOR COOL KIDS !
 
The picture is credited to Dotted.
Quote credited to Katie Melua - Spider's Web.
Lyrics credited to The Ready Set's Logistics.
Headers credited to random artists lyrics and random sayings. 
Excluding STEALING ISN'T FOR COOL KIDS ! that's credited to me. 
(8​
DO WHAT YOU WANT, DO WHAT YOU LIKE,
WE ARE EAGLES IN THE SKY,
TAKE FLIGHT !​


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

One of the coolest intros I've seen.

Look forward to chatting with you more and dissecting your personality.

Surgery is just around the corner. :happy:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

woo~ wow 

welcome :happy:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Your intro makes me want skittles and oreos. :mellow: Welcome to the forum.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Res: 
lol. I've become familiar with intro's like that because for awhile I roleplayed 
and on sites like that.. all of the intro's are coded with George, Arial Black, and 
Times New Roman fonts. I just can't not make an intro like that anymore. xD 
But thanks. 

And awesome. You seem really nice so I hope we continue to chat some more 
and dissect my personality? Are you sure that's safe? 

Surgery? 

Nyx Asteria:

Thanks. (8

Trope: 

lols. I can only give you virtual oreo's and skittles? D:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Trope said:


> Your intro makes me want skittles and oreos. :mellow: Welcome to the forum.


I pose the theory of sublimate messaging. Do you agree, good sir?

Also, quit stirring your index finger in your beard and pass the scotch so I can say something really intellectual in the coming minutes.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Res said:


> I pose the theory of sublimate messaging. Do you agree, good sir?
> 
> Also, quit stirring your index finger in your beard and pass the scotch so I can say something really intellectual in the coming minutes.


you think the subliminal message is gender variant? I got the urge to eat pastrami.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Wow, niice intro  very original, atleast for around here 


Hello, welcome, and may you have long days and pleasant nights. 

I am the gummi bear representative in these lands *Sets out a big bowl of gummi bears* Take as you please.


Should be safe from being catapulted to the moon with an intro like that  *Prepares the cannons just in case*


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

very interesting introduction. Welcome


----------



## Ventricity (Mar 30, 2009)

candy on the piano owns.
i only eat candy


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.

_" But first the Tranya, I hope you will relish it as much as I " Star Trek, original series._


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

hello and welcome to the forum enjoy it here


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Res said:


> I pose the theory of sublimate messaging. Do you agree, good sir?
> 
> Also, quit stirring your index finger in your beard and pass the scotch so I can say something really intellectual in the coming minutes.


*removes glasses dramatically and places the earpiece in his mouth*

Yes, yes. I see what you're saying. It seems that is likely the case. What other messages do you believe are embedded within the above text and imagery? For whom are they intended? Is this a part of some insidious plot, conspiracy, or clever ruse?


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome.  What a well-done introduction!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. I'm the local INFP catapulter. I hope you enjoy your stay on the moon, that's where I catapult all the INFPs.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

*Launches explosive balls*


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Wow! Highly impressive and probably the best and most creative intro EVER. I love it. And I dig your music taste. Warm welcome.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the welcomes everyone. ^-^ 

And the moon? Hmm... I don't know about that. xD


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

dont worry, theres a bag of gummi bears up there for all yall to share 

and in the year 3000 the moon turns into an amusement park.


----------

